# Upgrading from a Touch



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

I am upgrading from an original Touch to a current PW.  My touch has several hundred books downloaded to it and too many samples to count.  The samples all predate the change of storing samples in the cloud, so I know that I will either have to do a physical backup (not a bad idea anyway) and cable them over, re-download them or just not transfer them.  I'm ok with that.  

I also know that the easiest way to download the books I want is to go to the manage my Kindle page and send them from there.  Here is what I don't know.  I have collections on my Touch. These predate cloud collections. I have upgraded my software to the latest available, and I am still not seeing any cloud collections.  

When I upgraded from my K2 to my Touch, I downloaded the books and then imported the collections from another device.  Whammo, all my books slotted right into their proper spots.  I don't see anything similar on my new PW.  It seems to assume that all collections are now cloud collections.  

Any suggestions?

Elaine 
Oklahoma


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

When you get your new Kindle you will be able to import collections from the other device. It may be more or less automatic. Then you'll be able to check which collections you want to have on the new device and which you'd rather just stayed as cloud collections.

If you DELETE a collection from the new device, it will delete from the cloud as well, and not be available to any other device. Books in the collection are not deleted, just 'uncollected'.

Books you've already sorted into collections will retain those tags.

You may need to manipulate the home display -- go to cloud, for example, rather than 'device' -- and switch from 'all items' to 'collections' I think. I seem to recall there was a step by step in the users guide.

Here's the relevent support page at Amazon support.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Ann, thanks for the help, and I do appreciate the time and effort you put into these boards and into helping people with collections problems.  In this case, though, you have missed the problem.  For once, a collections problem isn't an issue with Cloud collections.  In fact, cloud collections aren't even supported on my old Kindle, the Touch.  So, my collections aren't passing up to the cloud or over to my new PW.  When I upgraded to my Touch there was an option to import collections from another device.  I can't find that option now, and the Touch collections cannot be seen anywhere else -- I've looked for collections on the cloud, they aren't there.  They haven't come over to the PW.  They seem to be fixed on the Touch, but when I upgraded from my K2 to the Touch, I could import the collections.  I can't find a way to do that now.  

When I go to cloud on my PW and try to sort by collections, collections is grayed out.  When I go to cloud view on my Touch and click on the sort option, I get Recent, Title and Author -- collections isn't grayed out, it doesn't even make the list.  When I go to device view on my PW and try to sort by collections, it is grayed out.

Clearly, using the cloud collections process isn't an option; but there used to be a way to import collections prior to the creation of cloud collections.  

Elaine 
Oklahoma


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

I poked around on the Amazon Kindle support forums until I found someone who had the same problem.  He has tried everything I have.  We are seeing the same things, and the Amazon support person agrees that we are just going to have to manually recreate the collections.  They will then exist in the cloud, and will sync to any new devices.  The problem is that Amazon discontinued the import collections feature a little too soon, assuming that everyone's collections had been converted to cloud collections -- ok, that is my conclusion and it isn't much more than an assumption but it fits the available facts.  

Elaine
Oklahoma


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah! So something has definitely changed.

I was going by my experience when I first got devices with cloud collections -- it _automatically_ pulled all my previous collections from every device I'd ever had! It was, in fact, a bit of a pain! Which might be why they stopped that. I know a LOT of us here really didn't like it -- having had several devices over the years, or having several devices in a family all belonging to different people, it made the transition extremely unwieldy. And what a lot of us ended up doing was deleting all collections and starting over.

That said, when I got my Voyage, all my collections from my PW were there and available to be added on or not as I wished. But I didn't have any collections from older devices, because, by then, I'd already gotten rid of them.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

This also explains my issues! I have all my collections but the books in my collections are a really old grouping of them. They're from when I first got an android app, because none of my updates to my collections on my k2 had been pushed to the cloud.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

The good news is that putting books in collections is unbelievably easier than it used to be!  So, recreating my collections is not going to be nearly the chore I was expecting.  In fact, it probably won't take 15 minutes, and I was expecting hours.  

So, all is well that ends well.  

Elaine 
Oklahoma


----------



## alicepattinson (Jan 27, 2013)

You can easily import files from other device.


----------

